# Animator vs Animation II



## juanma (Mar 21, 2009)

YouTube - Funny Animation


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 21, 2009)

Muy ingeniosa esa animación, aunque hubiera preferido que el lobito del firefox le diera mas batalla.

Alguna vez probé el avast y no gusto su desempeño, ahora utilizo el Bitdefender y me gusta. Ademas es de los que mejor relación costo-beneficio tienen.

Saludos.

P.D. Que buen avatar!


----------



## juanma (Mar 22, 2009)

Despues de 2 nefastos virus en mi PC, ya no me quedo tranquilo con 1 antivirus.
Utilizo el ESET, pero paralelamente una bateria de antivirus, antimalware, antispyware, antitodo online, Kaspersky, Panda, Dr Web, MalwareBit y no se si me olvido de algun otro   

Buenisima la parte que rompe el cristal y salta al escritorio.
Una animacion asi con simuladores de circuitos, o la pagina del foro seria mas que interesante.

Saludos!

Edit: Encontre la version I
YouTube - Animator vs. Animation (Official version from ABS)


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Despues de 2 nefastos virus en mi PC, ya no me quedo tranquilo con 1 antivirus.
> Utilizo el ESET, pero paralelamente una bateria de antivirus, antimalware, antispyware, antitodo online, Kaspersky, Panda, Dr Web, MalwareBit y no se si me olvido de algun otro ...


   

Con lo facil y barato que es ubuntu...  y para cad electronico usas una VM y listo, ni que consumieran muchos recursos estos programas.


----------



## snowboard (Mar 23, 2009)

Mortal!, super divertidas las animaciones, se agradece


----------

